# [Sammelthread] Source Film Maker



## Himmelskrieger (27. Juni 2012)

Hier mal ein Sammelthread für den Source Film Maker von Valve.

Source Filmmaker

Mit diesen Programm wurden unteranderen die bekannten "Meet the xyx" Filme für Team Fortress 2 gedreht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zri1c_If6Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für die Beta kann man sich hier einschreiben:
Sign up for Source Film Maker Beta
Benötigt wird für das Programm ein Source Engine Spiel (Half Life, TF2, CS:S, L4D) und ein Steam Acc mit mindestens einen der Sourche Engine beinhaltiegen Spiele.

Der Source Film Maker soll auch im Steam Workshop vertreten sein, dort kann man sich z.b. neue Modell hinzufügen.



> The Source Filmmaker (SFM) is the movie-making tool built and used by us here at Valve to make movies inside the Source game engine. Because the SFM uses the same assets as the game, anything that exists in the game can be used in the movie, and vice versa. By utilizing the hardware rendering power of a modern gaming PC, the SFM allows storytellers to work in a what-you-see-is-what-you-get environment so they can iterate in the context of what it will feel like for the final audience.
> 
> To celebrate the announcement of the SFM, we've also released "Meet the Pyro", the ninth installment in the "Meet the Team" series. Like all of our animated shorts, we made it using the SFM.
> 
> If you're interested in making movies and games in parallel, sign up for an SFM beta key and start shooting your movie on location inside the world of TF2 today.



*Hier ist eine Liste der Kurz Filme die damit gedreht wurden:*
Showcase - YouTube

*FAQ:*
Source Filmmaker

*Steam Forum*

*Benötigte Hardware:*


> OS: Windows 7 / Vista (Windows 7 64 bit suggested)
> Processor: 3.0 GHz P4, Dual Core 2.0 (or higher) or AMD64X2 (or higher)
> Memory: 2GB (4 GB suggested)
> Hard Disk Space: At least 15 GB of Space
> ...



Ich habe mich bereits für die Beta eingeschrieben und hoffe ich bekomme diese auch, mich interesiert es mehr als Dota 2 oder CS: GO.


Nun könnt ihr hier darüber Diskutieren, und falsch ihr zur Beta aufgenommen werden auch eurer Erfahrungen posten.

Nach der Beta ist der Source Film Maker natürlich für alle Steam Nutzer gratis 


> ...but soon we will release the SFM to all users on Steam for free.


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juni 2012)

Vielen dank erstmal für die Info! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Himmelskrieger (27. Juni 2012)

Bitte, ich bin schon sehr gespannt, sehe gerade zum 6. mal das Video 
Verbesserung Vorschläge sind natürlich willkommen, ergänzen werde ich die Post auch wenn ich dazu komme.


----------



## 10203040 (3. Juli 2012)

Ein Kollege hat Ihn anscheinend schon bekommen und ich nicht voll mies genau wie er CS:GO Beta spielen kann-.- habe mich auch für die sachen angemeldet und umfragen mitgemacht-.-


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Juli 2012)

Ich habe ihn leider auch noch nicht, oder die Beta für CS: GO oder Dota 2 
Hoffe ich bekomme ihn bald, und würde mich freuen wenn die Beta sehr bald zu ende sein würde, und jeder ihn bekommen würde.

Er soll wohl ende 2012 kostenlos über Steam verfügbar sein.


			
				Golem.de schrieb:
			
		

> ...und soll noch vor Ende 2012 kostenlos über Steam erscheinen.


http://www.golem.de/news/meet-the-pyro-valve-will-source-filmmaker-veroeffentlichen-1206-92814.html


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Juli 2012)

Ich habe nun (mein Freund auch) Zugang zum Sourche Film Maker bekommen.

Lade jetzt die 10GB herunter, und berichte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2012)

Ich mag dein Steam-Design, wo bekommt man das her? Habe mich btw auch grade beworben


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Juli 2012)

Hier ist der Link zum Eintrag im Steam Forum
[Skin] PixelVision - Steam Users' Forums

In der Datei ist eine Readme drinnen, da steht drinnen wie man das Desing auf Deutsch umstellt, sonst ist der Text versetzt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (10. Juli 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ich habe nun (mein Freund auch) Zugang zum Sourche Film Maker bekommen.
> 
> Lade jetzt die 10GB herunter, und berichte.
> 
> ...


 Ich habe ihn auch bekommen. 
Allerdings stürzt er bei mir sofort ab... )=


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## kielerboy (10. Juli 2012)

hallo ich habe ihn auch heute bekommen super progamm


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Juli 2012)

Ich kann jetzt sagen er brauchst viel Ram.
4GB sind da schon knapp, wenn man dann noch ein par Taps in Chrome offen hat, kann man es mit den 4GB glaube ich vergessen.

Er braucht bei mir jetzt 1,28GB Ram. Das Problem es gibt nicht mehr freien Ram.


----------



## Shona (11. Juli 2012)

LoL alle haben sie ihn gestern bekommen und heute wurde er released^^
Irgendwie schon etwas bescheuert vom Steam einen Tag vor Release noch Beta Zugang raus zu hauen


----------



## 10203040 (11. Juli 2012)

Läuft autoatisch schätze ich .

Habe Ihn dann schon letzte Woche bekommen, läuft auf meinem PC leider nicht flüssig beim aufnehmen :/.


----------



## 10203040 (12. Juli 2012)

Kann mir jemand helfen?.

Habe alle Fenster iwie weggeklickt, wenn ich das Programm starte habe ich nurnoch ein graues leeres fenster und halt oben open Menü usw. aber alles weg sonst . Hab sogar die 10GB neu geladen und installiert nix gebracht


----------

